# 2013 Stephen King theme w/ a slight Carrie focus



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I would also like to do little party favor bags... can anyone think of anything good to do for that?

Those would be something I could start on now... either Stephen King themed/prom themed/or just party themed..


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Stochey said:


> I would also like to do little party favor bags... can anyone think of anything good to do for that?
> 
> Those would be something I could start on now... either Stephen King themed/prom themed/or just party themed..


Been a long time since I've read the book or watched the movie, but maybe some references to 'Needful Things' -- like printing the name and address of Leland Gaunt's antique shop on there, etc.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Stochey ,

Sorry to hear you had a disappointing Halloween .

Stephen King / Carrie theme is a great idea .

I have lots of Stephen King references ( I am a big King fan ) scattered throughout my stuff (lots of photos in my Forum galleries ) . Always fun when someone gets the reference .

Some ideas for you I have used : character names on your headstones , name your cemetery Pet Sematary , add a headstone for Church (the cat) , wood cross with For Sale on your lawn , repaint one of your clown masks to look like Pennywise , have the Prom balloons held up by a white clown glove , bubbling blood in your bathroom sink , postcards from The Overlook Hotel , Lloyd bartender .... there are so many more possibilities with King's writing .Looking forward to seeing your props and playing along .

Hope that was helpful .


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I want to say the theme was "Under the Stars"?? I'm guessing , trying to go off memory, LOL and it's not so good anymore. 
The twins from the Shining 
Werewolf from Silver Bullet
Vampires from Salems Lot
The Pet Sematary would look great with all the crosses and stones in a circle with all the pet names added and a little Gage with a scapel in his hand.
A well with a bottle of booze and moaning sounds coming from it for Delores Claiborne
Trashcan Man from the Stand, anything referring to Captain Trips or the Super Flu
Old cell phones for Cell 
Giant bugs from The Mist

Love Stephen King...........


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

offmymeds;1391220
A well with a bottle of booze and moaning sounds coming from it for Delores Claiborne
[/QUOTE said:


> That is a good subtle one , that would certainly stump most people in the guessing game .


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Great idea! Pennywise is the reason I am terrified of clowns - I wouldn't be able to use your bathroom either. What about Stephen King paperbacks or dvd's for your bags? You can usually find these for a few dollars at Wal Mart. If you have a life size prop you could dress him as a priest with a blown out eye from Silver Bullet.


----------



## scarychery (Nov 22, 2006)

Was it the "Dark Half" that had the sparrows and the "Berol Black Beauty" pencils? A little stuffed bird and a pencil might be ideas for the loot bags. Mind you, years ago my hubby and I searched all over for said pencils - no such luck. Were they for real?


----------



## vsgal (Oct 18, 2012)

We did our master bedroom in the Shining. We had a vintage typewriter. I covered the walls with "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy" papers to "hide" the bedroom. Bloody sheets on the bed. Room key, bottle of booze and a pack of smokes. Balled paper on the floor. Redrum written on the mirrors. We went to the local Habitat for Humanity store and bought a door for $10.00. We knocked a hole in it with an axe. Guests could look through the door hole, but could not go into the room. We had an old axe hanging from the door. To this day, this is the room I get the most conversation about. I will try to find some pics


----------



## vsgal (Oct 18, 2012)

Here are some more pics


----------



## vsgal (Oct 18, 2012)

Last ones:























The last two were pics from the internet that I put outside the room to set the tone.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

vsgal said:


> We did our master bedroom in the Shining. We had a vintage typewriter. I covered the walls with "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy" papers to "hide" the bedroom. Bloody sheets on the bed. Room key, bottle of booze and a pack of smokes. Balled paper on the floor. Redrum written on the mirrors. We went to the local Habitat for Humanity store and bought a door for $10.00. We knocked a hole in it with an axe. Guests could look through the door hole, but could not go into the room. We had an old axe hanging from the door. To this day, this is the room I get the most conversation about. I will try to find some pics


Love all your pics...great ideas and I especially love the busted door (that they cannot enter...it would b awesome to rig a startle scare up on the other side of the door). Great job!!!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok... I finally got back here... I've gotten married since I first posted this!

All these ideas are great!

I'm planning on moving between now and Halloween. It will be nice to be able to plan for the new place!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Vsgal ,

The Shining room is fantastic . So many details . I am not surprised it made such an impression on your guests . Really like the idea of locking the door and forcing people to look through the hole . Nice touch with the axe in the door (movie) and croquet mallet on the bed (book) .


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I GOTTA get me that "party photo" from The Shining! 
BTW, you can purchase great "Here's Johhny" Tee Shirts from e-bay. I own several. That (Steven King) is am awesome theme for a soirée, so many possibilities.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

4 months til I move!

Then the planning really starts!! 

I can't wait!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

How fun! If you do a Stephen King themed party, I would suggest you just go all out on images from all his books/movies because that would give you a wider net of props then just the Carrie prom. I've always wanted to recreate this pic, a sheet with clown legs and balloons poking out the top. It would be Pennywise. You don't even need the backlight showing his shadow, just the illusion of the legs beneath it. http://www.joshuahoffine.com/#/6/6

Also don't forget Creepshow. You could create some green swampy monster in your bathtub as Gordy who had to get that "meteor sh**" on him. Or The Crate and that episode with all the cockroaches. Good stuff! Movie did not stand the test of time though, but good for a laugh at your party. Still available on DVD.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok, I updated the original post with all the stuff I'm planning so far:

(is it possible to change the title of your own thread? Just curious)



Stochey said:


> OK, what I have so far :
> 
> *DÉCOR - *
> 
> ...


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm so excited!

I found silver stars in lots of different sizes at Party City so I don't have to make them (which means they will look much nicer)! They weren't very expensive either! $17 for 15... I'll probably get 10 more and be done with that. 

This is for the prom scene in the living room... lots of silver stars hanging at different heights (maybe burned a little with some blood splattering) and about 30 white balloons floating around (also blood splattered). I think this will look good with all the red and orange and dancing disco lights. The stars are reflective. 

I'm working more about making it look like a prom massacre then paying attention to every detail of the movie... chances are my guests haven't watched recently and with it saying 'Carrie' stuff on the walls... they'll get it. 

Yay!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Stochey, can't wait to see what the room looks like. Sounds awesome!


----------



## Grego-Fett (Aug 18, 2013)

Dear God this Is an awesome idea from Halloween party. Good job!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you so much Grego and Dawnski!

Anyone know where I can get like a giant gnarly looking bug? One that sorta looks like something that would come from The Mist? For around $30 or less?


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

SCORE!

My Dad's friend is going to let me use a wheel chair he has for my Misery scene at the party! I have to give it back though! Which is fine! Free is perfect! Lol!

I was really worried about being able to find one!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok, I want something for my 'Shining' bathroom but I don't know what it's called, therefore I don't even know what to search for to find it. 

Ok, you guys know the elevator full of blood in Kubrick's film? Keep that in mind. 

What I'm thinking of, I'm pretty sure is used for relaxation, I'm pretty sure my parents had a blue one that made ocean sounds. 

Its a clear plastic thing that holds liquid and tilts from one end to the other, making the liquid rush from one end to the other. 

What should I even search for to find one of those?


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

you could have a naked female handcuffed to the bed with her wrists cut.

sorry, i just finished gerald's game.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

My husband came up with a great idea last night! I'm going to put my edwardian butler in my 'Shining' themed bathroom and put a 'Mr. Grady' nametag on him!

He was the previous caretaker that Jack Nicholson talks to in the bathroom so it works! 

Does anyone remember if he talks to him in the bathroom in the book? Its been a while since I read it. 

Pretty excited about this!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Great idea on the butler!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Finally got to start over the weekend. I lined the perimeter of the floor in the living room with orange lights hoping to get a burning effect. It looks pretty good. I also put a flicker fake flame thing behind the tv so it looks like there is a fire back there. We hung a few streamers with burned ends too. 

The bottom half of my staple gun was gone but I plan on getting another one on the way home from work!

Hopefully I'll get something up picture-worthy tonight!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

So people are finally starting to RSVP... Party is the 26th! 

They're requesting Dark Tower (never read it )references... I think someone mentioned in here somewhere but I'll have to re-read... 

In the meantime..


EASY DARK TOWER REFERENCES! GO!


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Stochey said:


> So people are finally starting to RSVP... Party is the 26th!
> 
> They're requesting Dark Tower (never read it )references... I think someone mentioned in here somewhere but I'll have to re-read...
> 
> ...


the iconic hero and villain are referred to as "the gunslinger" and "the man in black" especially throughout the first book. don't know how you might incorporate that but that would probably be some of the most recognizable references.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

There was a little animal called a billybumbler.....looked like a raccoon with a long snout? named OY......I think
A boy and a woman in a wheelchair named Odetta? It's been a long time since ive read the series


----------



## Allamy (Nov 4, 2018)

thanks for sharing. I'm doing a Shining scene in 2019 and these are inspiring.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Allamy said:


> thanks for sharing. I'm doing a Shining scene in 2019 and these are inspiring.


Awesome! Glad I could inspire!


----------

